# Attempted installing H4 DDM HID kit



## johnny.r1.lee (Mar 27, 2012)

only to realize the beetle uses VW plugs and not generic H4 connections...

As a warning to others, don't bother trying to put in HIDs...:banghead:


----------



## Cillie (Apr 5, 2012)

What you mean ? 
I just installed H4 Kit in my friends Beetle. 

Looks sweet =D


----------



## johnny.r1.lee (Mar 27, 2012)

Where should i plug this?


----------



## Cillie (Apr 5, 2012)

The kit I got her didn't had that plug we had 2 wires with tabs at the end that plug in the stock harness. 

Your alternate way is pull those tabs out of the Plastic connector. Keep the tabs intact attached to the cable. and plug them into the Harness. Make sure to use some heat shrink to protect the wires.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

johnny.r1.lee said:


> only to realize the beetle uses VW plugs and not generic H4 connections...
> 
> As a warning to others, don't bother trying to put in HIDs...:banghead:


 :facepalm: 

Try doing a retrofit if you want better lighting, the whole world doesn't want to see your crappy lights.


----------



## johnny.r1.lee (Mar 27, 2012)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Try doing a retrofit if you want better lighting, the whole world doesn't want to see your crappy lights.


 Sorry can't afford to do that and not worth doing it on a leased car. Would you like to buy me a pair of the euro ones made by hella? I think they run about $2000, I'll sell it when the lease is up and return you your funds.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

johnny.r1.lee said:


> Sorry can't afford to do that and not worth doing it on a leased car. Would you like to buy me a pair of the euro ones made by hella? I think they run about $2000, I'll sell it when the lease is up and return you your funds.


 There is also Daniel Stern for halogen. The lights on my 21 year old 4Runner will blow away your lights and most factory HIDs _and _they don't blind oncoming traffic. And 130W high beams truly are an awesome sight. 

www.danielsternlighting.com 

You could also retrofit them yourself if you just have to have HIDs. 

www.hidplanet.com is a great resource.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> There is also Daniel Stern for halogen. The lights on my 21 year old 4Runner will blow away your lights and most factory HIDs _and _they don't blind oncoming traffic. And 130W high beams truly are an awesome sight.
> 
> www.danielsternlighting.com


 Any comparison on these? Just curious, I was thinking about the DDM tuning HID kit as well, I've used it on bikes and it worked well. But I'm curious to see some sort of comparison, their website leaves a little to be desired. To say that a halogen bulb is better than an HID is quite a statement, so some evidence of this would be interesting to see.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

drtechy said:


> Any comparison on these? Just curious, I was thinking about the DDM tuning HID kit as well, I've used it on bikes and it worked well. But I'm curious to see some sort of comparison, their website leaves a little to be desired. To say that a halogen bulb is better than an HID is quite a statement, so some evidence of this would be interesting to see.


 My 4Runner has an upgraded harness with Cibie headlamp replacements and 90/130W Hella bulbs. 90W of low beam power and 130W on high running straight off the battery is obviously a powerful setup but it's done right and that means other drivers don't suffer and I get to see better. I'll try and get some pictures of it soon. 

I contacted Daniel Stern about upgrading the lights on my Beetle and he sent me a pair of 65/70W Osram +50 bulbs that made a very big difference. After properly adjusting my headlights it got even better. Bulbs alone in the Beetle isn't going to come near what I have on my 4Runner but you can't easily replace the headlamps like I did either. 

Give the bulbs a try and adjust your headlights per Daniel Sterns instructions and see if that will do it for you. If you're still itching for a HID kit please save your money and have a retrofit done, you'll enjoy it more in the end and so will everyone else.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Try doing a retrofit if you want better lighting, the whole world doesn't want to see your crappy lights.


 :thumbup: 

HIDs in a halogen housing gets you :thumbdown: :thumbdown: and a :facepalm:.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> My 4Runner has an upgraded harness with Cibie headlamp replacements and 90/130W Hella bulbs. 90W of low beam power and 130W on high running straight off the battery is obviously a powerful setup but it's done right and that means other drivers don't suffer and I get to see better. I'll try and get some pictures of it soon.
> 
> I contacted Daniel Stern about upgrading the lights on my Beetle and he sent me a pair of 65/70W Osram +50 bulbs that made a very big difference. After properly adjusting my headlights it got even better. Bulbs alone in the Beetle isn't going to come near what I have on my 4Runner but you can't easily replace the headlamps like I did either.
> 
> Give the bulbs a try and adjust your headlights per Daniel Sterns instructions and see if that will do it for you. If you're still itching for a HID kit please save your money and have a retrofit done, you'll enjoy it more in the end and so will everyone else.


 I'll give daniel stern a shot, retro fitting is not happening for me though. I personally think that's just dumb, if you're going to spend the money like that you might as well buy the real hid projector headlights and save yourself the aggravation.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

drtechy said:


> I'll give daniel stern a shot, retro fitting is not happening for me though. I personally think that's just dumb, if you're going to spend the money like that you might as well buy the real hid projector headlights and save yourself the aggravation.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 The bulbs from Daniel Stern are only $22/piece by the way. 

You don't have to do it yourself. You send your lights out to any number of reputable shops and they send you back a plug and play setup. They're just as real as the ones you would buy from VW but you get to choose which projectors you want so they're actually better than anything VW can put out. Check out the link I already posted to HID Planet. There is tons of info and they have vendors on there too. 

This is what's possible when you do it right. 





 
That's 165 degrees of driving pleasure right there, you won't get that from a DDM kit in your factory housings. 

Here is a picture of another vehicle with a LS430 swap 













This is what you get with a kit like the DDM and stock housings.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Technoblue thanks for all the info. You've made my decision a lot easier. I've decided to contact Daniel Stern, sent him an email already, and get something from him to increase the performance of my current headlights. Then once I am able to afford either a real retrofit, or the OEM projector HID setup, I'll move to one of those. Thanks again for your help on this!


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

drtechy said:


> Technoblue thanks for all the info. You've made my decision a lot easier. I've decided to contact Daniel Stern, sent him an email already, and get something from him to increase the performance of my current headlights. Then once I am able to afford either a real retrofit, or the OEM projector HID setup, I'll move to one of those. Thanks again for your help on this!


 No problem, glad I could help!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Still haven't heard back from Daniel Stern, I'm starting to think they aren't around anymore since their site hasn't been updated in two years.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

drtechy said:


> Still haven't heard back from Daniel Stern, I'm starting to think they aren't around anymore since their site hasn't been updated in two years.


 I just replied to your PM, sorry for taking so long! 

That's unusual that he isn't responding. Did you put "Automotive Lighting Query" in the subject line and send it to [email protected]? He may have thought your e-mail was spam if you didn't include that in the subject line.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> I just replied to your PM, sorry for taking so long!
> 
> That's unusual that he isn't responding. Did you put "Automotive Lighting Query" in the subject line and send it to [email protected]? He may have thought your e-mail was spam if you didn't include that in the subject line.


 All good, the email listed on his site is different that's why he took so long to get back to me. I'm in contact with him now though, so thanks again for the reference!


----------

